# Toro Snowblower Electric Starter won't Engage



## thimsyrag (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm working on a Toro Snowblower CCR 2450. Electric starter is not engaging and disengaging from the flywheel. The electric motor seems fine.
I removed the starter from the blower, took the pinion off the shaft, cleaned the shaft and pinion. Reinstalled it in the blower. Pressed the electric start button, the electric motor spins, the pinion dropped spun the flywheel but did not retract back up. I moved it back up manually. Pressed the electric start button but now the pinion will not move down to engage the flywheel. Tried WD40 sparay but did nothing. Wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

The 'pinion' on starters get worn and hang up. Get a replacement/rebuild kit and that should fix the issue. Spraying any lubricant is a bad idea, it will make dirt stick to it and cause the same issue.


----------



## thimsyrag (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It's funny, when I took the starter apart on my work bench, I cleaned all the grease up on the pinion and on the shart. I then plugged it in an hit the start button - and the pinion and gear slide down fine. I released the switch and it went back up. It wasn't till I put the starter back in the blower that the pinion got stuck. Seems almost as if when the gears engage the flywheel it gets stuck. The gears all look fine though.


----------

